# Epson R1800 vs. Epson R1900



## paulnoelia (Apr 4, 2008)

I am looking into purchasing a wide format printer and was hoping that I could get some opinions on which one would be the best purchase. Is there a difference between the R1800 and R1900? Or is there another Epson printer out there that would be an ideal purchase for me and my business. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The main differences between the 1800 (the old model) and 1900 (the new model) that I have heard is the teflon coated print head (like the 4880 has), prints a little faster and the new chip technology that is suppose to prevent 3rd party inks. If all you want to do is print film positives, why not look at the 1400. It is at least $200 less, prints the same size and only requires 6-channels of ink. Just something to consider. Good Luck.

Mark


----------



## paulnoelia (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, looks like I'm going to check out the 1400!


----------



## masahawaii (Jul 26, 2008)

paulnoelia said:


> Thanks for the info, looks like I'm going to check out the 1400!


Don't get a Epson 1400 unless you have a lot of time on your hands to watch the printer print films. I had a r1800 that worked fine until I used bad ink cartridges and ink. It just died on me after only 3 months. Stupid mistake!! Anyway the speed difference between the 1400 and the r1800 is huge. Yesterday I printed out 20- 13x18 films and it took all day. With the r1800 it would take less than half that. True the 1400 costs less but the higher end printers will make the cost up by printing films faster!!!! I heard the r1900 is faster than the r1800!!!! I'll be getting one next week.

Aloha, Masa


----------



## nvorr (Jul 23, 2008)

Can the sublimation inks be used in the 1900?


----------



## jaycamp (Mar 11, 2008)

sawgrass has developed the sublimation ink for the 1900 and it's great. I bought a 1900 the same week it came on the market and it's the best printer I have ever worked with!! The prints are really photo quality and really quick. It's worth every penny. Also the acurip software works with it!! Try it!!


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

The R1800 has been discontinued and Epson will will be fazing out support for it in the future.


----------



## Simon57 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi to all, new member, first post.

I have a r1800, wonderfull machine generaly. Not mine at the moment. It has developed an almost permanent phantom paperjam. Sent it to our local epson express service center, who could find nothing wrong with it (after cleaning the rollers), and produced over 30 prints. Got it back, paperjam. Spoke to them over the phone, and because I could print nozle checks they reckon it was corrupt drivers. Went through the usual un-install/restart, downloaded new drivers from epson, it printed about 10 test prints, then developed a paper jam. It would still perform nozzle checks, so I went through it all again. This time it only printed 3 images. Followed this proceedure several times, now it is on permanent paperjam, but will print nozzle checks. 
I have used an awfull lot of ink on this, and out of ideas. In an ideal world, I would simply junk the printer and get a new one, but that isn't an option at the moment. Machine is fitted with cis filled with artanium (sawgrass) inks.
Anyone, any ideas at all?


----------



## seadeek1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Doing the research and talking to different people I opted for the R1900. I actually decided to purchase 2 and run one for Sublijet and one for Chromablast. Mainly because of the software to run a dual ink. Also was told there were issues on running the R1900 in dual mode. Since I do half my business in 100% cotton and the other half in poly blend and other sublimation I just thought it was a good idea to run 2 printers. Only the future will tell if I made the right choice. Everything I have read and heard says they are good printers, main drawback is the clogging issue with Chromablast, although I hear that is an issue with most of the printers out there, especially if you allow the printers to sit idle too long. I can print a shirt for myself every couple days to keep the ink flowing and try to avoid that issue.

Micheal


----------



## germangold (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a technical based overview with Epson current and old printers regarding their nozzle count and how this could be translated into printing speed

Epson Office Business 1100 / T1100 B1100
360 Düsen black, 59 Düsen per color 
537 TOTAL nozzels

Epson Workforce WF-7015
384 black
128 yellow
128 magenta
128 cyan
768 Total Ink nozzels

Epson Stylus Photo 1400
6 x 90 nozzel
540 Total Ink nozzels

Epson Stylus Photo 2100/2200
7x 96 Nozzels (photo black / matte black interchangeable)
672 Total Nozzels

Epson Stylus Photo R1800/R800/R1900/R2000
8x 180 nozzels
1440 Total Nozzels
Since you wont print with BOTH black channels and deactived Gloss optimizing its only 6 channels while printing
1080 Nozzels

Epson R2400 / R2880
same as R1800 printhead
1440 Nozzels
BUT black and matte black interchanges and there is no gloss while printing equals whooping 1440 Nozzels while printing



All these nozzle counting could be rendered obsolete when using a RIP and controlling each indivial color chanel with your own choice, for example using a R1800 printer ase base for an DTG Printer CYMK and 4x White

Best choice imo for now is the Epson WF-7010 /7015 series since its has MASSIVE amount of nozzels and with a RIP software it could be possible to seperate the black channel into two seperate channel offering 
CYMK plus White


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

This is not a thread for DTG and a very old thread. . for screen printing films the clear winner is the 1400/1430.


----------



## rence12 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm looking to go buy a epson 1100 good deal , the only thing is its a workforce 1100 workforce (workgroup) printer , I read about the epson workhorse 1100 , but wasn't sure about the workgroup meant or is the same , I have the 7510 but wanna use accurip but it's not supported any help here ?


----------



## lotsadogs (May 4, 2008)

Did you ever get an answer to this? My Workhorse 1100 has died, and thought I could replace it with the Workhorse 1100 Workgroup printer (cheaper). I am using a CISS with sublimation ink...the supplier of the CISS says it won't work with printers made in another country, but can't get a reply from Epson.


----------

